# air gun



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

i was watching a hunting show last night and i seen this guy who had an air rifle but his air rifle shot like 9 shots like a shotgun...so i was wondering if anybody on here knows where i can git one or if i can change my barrel on my air rifle becuase mine only shoot one pellet at a time....any help would be greatyl appreciated


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Those guns work on air tanks, some even on skuba tanks. Much like a paintball gun. I dont think they're worth it, unless it's the "Airforce Airguns Talon" thats a good gun.


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

well see this gun is just like an air rifle all you have to do is break the barrel down and put the minature shell in and your ready to shoot it you dont need anything like that


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do u mean the gamo viper express


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I have the Gamo Viper Express and it is lethal with the shot out to about 15 yards. It takes out squirrels pretty easyily here is a picture
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-viper- ... tgun.shtml


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep, it's the Gamo Viper Express Shotgun, and it fires shells of #9 lead shot. 25 shells will run you about $12. The gun will also fire .22 pellets, so if you get the gun, don't lose the adapter!


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Cleankill47 said:


> Yep, it's the Gamo Viper Express Shotgun, and it fires shells of #9 lead shot. 25 shells will run you about $12. The gun will also fire .22 pellets, so if you get the gun, don't lose the adapter!


I have also found a way to reload the empty shells! They work very well. You can also use on of the already shot shot shells for a .22 adapter works great, but I do not recomend losing the adapter becaus I achieve best accuracy and velocity with it.


----------

